# Show names?



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

Mangaatua Mix Up
Mangaatua Legacy of Magic <--- I likeeeee
Mangaatua Magic for the King
Mangaatua Magic Man
Mangaatua Legacy of the King <--- this one too
Mangaatua Legitimate Magic <--- and this
Mangaatua Legitimate King <--- and this
Mangaatua Magic Moment <---- 
Mangaatua King of Magic 


 How's that?


----------

